# Halloween in the U.k



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys - im back this year... (not quite as hardcore as some of you that have been on here all year round!! )

in anycase, this is not a thread that is closed to other countrys, but i just wanted to know if anyone on here who lives in the U.k, have any pics etc of any haunts of house decorations they have done??

I usually go to what used to be a friends house and we do summot there, but this year i wont be going..... and i want to do summot at my own house,

the trouble i have is that my house is on the main road, and it has no front garden.... and you guys in the U.k will know that the english dont have as much respect as the americans... and so its a bit risky putting stuff on the front door / in the garden anyways!! plus the americans have soooooooo much more choice than us, and a lot earlier too!!

jsut wants to see if anyone had examples of what they have done / doin in the u.k with a small space / limited items to buy?

many thanks!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I hear you! I'm from the southeast and boy is it frustrating - I love Halloween, but the lack of choice and variety here is awful. 

I'm going for some lawn decorations - I'm moving into a one-bed with my boyfriend the week before our party and I will probably put my outside decorations up ONLY on the night of the party, because like you I do worry that someone will nick my goods! You like to think people wouldn't, and I will be living in an area where it's not so likely but still....

So mainly I will be going all out on the inside, draping cobwebs and halloween tinsel everywhere etc etc  I don't have any pictures yet as this is my first year, but I definitely intend to post some on November 1st!


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

HKitten said:


> I hear you! I'm from the southeast and boy is it frustrating - I love Halloween, but the lack of choice and variety here is awful.
> 
> I'm going for some lawn decorations - I'm moving into a one-bed with my boyfriend the week before our party and I will probably put my outside decorations up ONLY on the night of the party, because like you I do worry that someone will nick my goods! You like to think people wouldn't, and I will be living in an area where it's not so likely but still....
> 
> So mainly I will be going all out on the inside, draping cobwebs and halloween tinsel everywhere etc etc  I don't have any pictures yet as this is my first year, but I definitely intend to post some on November 1st!


nice one!!! i did have some pictures of my friends house from last year... it wasnt much... but im thinkin of doin the same costume (just cause i love it) and workin on that! 

im on the far right on the pictures!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

This is mine from last year...this year I'm going UV crazy, due to the lack of decent props in the UK I make my own. Apart from my tombstones (lazy there)

http://s466.photobucket.com/albums/rr24/vik34uk/My little haunt 2009/


My Mums been in T K Maxx she said they had loads of stuff in the Hull store, might be worth checking your local one.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> This is mine from last year...this year I'm going UV crazy, due to the lack of decent props in the UK I make my own. Apart from my tombstones (lazy there)
> 
> http://s466.photobucket.com/albums/rr24/vik34uk/My little haunt 2009/
> 
> ...



wow! i like what you have done there! not bad at all!

Storing all the stuff is a problem too, these guys in the U.S must have massive houses / Garages to store all this neat stuff!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

lol yeah thats actually on of the biggest things my Husband moans about. Everytime he's been in the garage he's always mumbling "bloody Halloween stuff" I've told him in a few years time when he becomes a Headteacher I want a larger garage. He can keep his tools in a shed


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol yeah thats actually on of the biggest things my Husband moans about. Everytime he's been in the garage he's always mumbling "bloody Halloween stuff" I've told him in a few years time when he becomes a Headteacher I want a larger garage. He can keep his tools in a shed


lmao!!!!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I love your costume craig! The props in the last pic look cool as well, I'm thinking it'll feel safer having stuff out there when it's the night of the party because there'll be people coming in and out, and the odd group smoking etc etc.

Sucksintheuk, I had a cat called mittens too lol. Your props are amazing, I would love to have the time to make my own stuff but I'm testing the waters this year as well, I don't know how spooky my friends can take it!


----------



## Aluka (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello fellow uk halloweenies, (we do seem to be a rare bunch!) 

This is my fourth or fifth halloween party this year but we only had the basic shop bought bits in the past. I have never had the guts to go all out and make my own props but decided i would this year and i think i am hooked. The random thoughts in my head r running round and my other half keeps asking wot i am thinkin just for the fun of it now!!!!! I am worrying about the storage issue tho. Garage and shed r filling up rapidly with bodies!!!  

But i have decided that it is now on my "Got to do AT SOME POINT!" list to be in America for Halloween. They just do it so well. (hint hint invite hint!! LOL!!!) They even have Halloween shops!! (Green eyed monster here again!!) Wot do we get?? A few rows in the supermarkets or the pound shops!! Pityful!! 

Cant wait for the big day and will defo be taking pictures. Hope u all have a great time aswell.   

TTFN


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

It's always good to talk to other UK folks - we can truly feel one another's pain!

Americans don't know they're born LOL. Not only with the choice, variety and easy availa!bility of props, but their houses and yards - omg!

I remember trying to explain to my American friend and her family what a terraced house was. They were very confused by the concept and couldn't picture it at all!

I'm in a terrace, so no front yard to decorate  however I'm doing the back yard and the inside.

One of the things that annoys me is people in the UK think you're really weird if you like Hallowe'en.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

HKitten said:


> I love your costume craig! The props in the last pic look cool as well, I'm thinking it'll feel safer having stuff out there when it's the night of the party because there'll be people coming in and out, and the odd group smoking etc etc.
> 
> Sucksintheuk, I had a cat called mittens too lol. Your props are amazing, I would love to have the time to make my own stuff but I'm testing the waters this year as well, I don't know how spooky my friends can take it!


why, thank you!!! Kind halloweener  x


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Aluka said:


> Hello fellow uk halloweenies, (we do seem to be a rare bunch!)
> 
> This is my fourth or fifth halloween party this year but we only had the basic shop bought bits in the past. I have never had the guts to go all out and make my own props but decided i would this year and i think i am hooked. The random thoughts in my head r running round and my other half keeps asking wot i am thinkin just for the fun of it now!!!!! I am worrying about the storage issue tho. Garage and shed r filling up rapidly with bodies!!!
> 
> ...


I hear that!!! I wish i could go over there for Halloween too!! (hint hint again!!)

the stuff we have in the shops really suck... i got all excited yesterday when i went to visit my mum and she told me that Asda had stuff in, we drove there superfast to look at the AMAZING......... whole 1 isle of crap.. :/ nvm eh?

tryin to think of ideas to spook up my poarch / vestibule type thing in my house, so when the front door is opened.. its a bit like a lunitic asylum... a stobe light, some signs.... want to "board up" my front window but i aint sure the best way to do it all


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Aluka said:


> Hello fellow uk halloweenies, (we do seem to be a rare bunch!)
> 
> This is my fourth or fifth halloween party this year but we only had the basic shop bought bits in the past. I have never had the guts to go all out and make my own props but decided i would this year and i think i am hooked. The random thoughts in my head r running round and my other half keeps asking wot i am thinkin just for the fun of it now!!!!! I am worrying about the storage issue tho. Garage and shed r filling up rapidly with bodies!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I have shopping envy too, when you see some of the bargains in the U.S compared to the expensive rubbish we have here! I could cry


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

Lea32R said:


> It's always good to talk to other UK folks - we can truly feel one another's pain!
> 
> Americans don't know they're born LOL. Not only with the choice, variety and easy availa!bility of props, but their houses and yards - omg!
> 
> ...



haha i know!! my friend and i always tried to do stuff.. he's done a party for the past few years, but not many ever come... cause not many share the joy!!!! my party last year was amazing.. but more of a big pee-eye-es-es up than anything else!! i think we're catchin on to the halloween front.... heres fingers crossed!!

gonna have to start early next year, but by that time i will have a 6 month old baby to dress up too!! cant wait ! haha


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone in the UK knows where I'd get some dry ice from? Would someplace like Homebase sell it? I don't even want a huge amount, just enough to play with 

I have yet to venture to Asda and Tesco  I want to go but I'm prepared to be disappointed. I found Clintons have got some nicer-than-usual stuff in - like tombstones with proper moss on them - but it's still expensive. I bought 6 medium tombstones on eBay for the cost of one of their large ones.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Nice to read some words from fellow UK halloween addicts.

I'm from the UK too, Portsmouth to be precise. I've loved Halloween since I was a kid. It's a real shame that it isnt as big over here just yet as it is in America...we'll get there.

The one thing I hate about the UK at Halloween is close minded people in shops etc looking at all the items and saying "they're slowly trying to turn us american" etc etc......If they knew anything about the roots of Halloween then they'd feel pretty stupid.

Im going all out on my house for the first time this year. Really excited. Cant wait for it to roll around.

HKitten, want some dry ice myself....or a very inexpensive fog machine but havent seen anything around. Ill keep my eyes peeled and let you know though....please do the same!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, Great to see other fellow UK haunters pics. I have been into Halloween since I was a kid. Our parties have been getting bigger and bigger each yr & are now well known amongst family, neighbours & friends. I have a few pics in my photo album on my page of the last few yrs parties, Id add it to this thread If I knew how! This yr Ive taken 2 weeks off work to prepare as the plans are pretty intense  Keep up the good work everyone


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

guys you can get a cheap fog machine from ebay. Think mine was about 20 quid a year or so back... And came with fog juice..... If you google it... There some faq's on how to make the dry ice effect with standard machine... The trick is to coool down the fog... So like makin an ice chamber to attach works


----------



## oddbean (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry, not from the UK, although I have visited and loved it.

My question for you UK'ers: What is the general attitude to Halloween in your country? Another while i am at it: Some of you say you have loved it since you were small, how was it that you knew about it back then? Of course I could be assuming you are as old as me (39).

Didn't mean to thread-jack.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

The attitude I experienced towards Halloween by my parents was - it's an american holiday, we don't celebrate it! I love it though and have good associations because my birthday is three days before 

Craig - I'm after dry ice for putting into a bowl? I totally want a fog machine as well so thanks for the tip  but I'd like to get some of that spooky bowl effect too.


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

oddbean said:


> Sorry, not from the UK, although I have visited and loved it.
> 
> My question for you UK'ers: What is the general attitude to Halloween in your country? Another while i am at it: Some of you say you have loved it since you were small, how was it that you knew about it back then? Of course I could be assuming you are as old as me (39).


Im 31 and have inherited the Halloween bug from my parents & family who have always celebrated Halloween since I was little. Guess it had something to do with my uncles birthday being Halloween and always having a birthday/halloween party to celebrate. 

As for your other question. The UK is getting there on celebrating the Halloween season. This yr Tesco (major UK store) have declared that halloween sales are better than Valentines. The general attitude though is a hard one to answer. I know where I live the amount of TOTs with parents that I get has seen a steady increase every yr. I see this as a good thing as parents are accepting the season and passing the fun onto their kids


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello There!

Im based in the Brighton area! - The Uk's reaction to Halloween is hardly anything compared to americans...
So few people even contribute to this event...

As a haunt holder it is pretty much our job to promote halloween around the UK...
Props are limited and effects of all sorts...

I get everything from ebay and fellow haunters swap around to help out those short on props...

Main stores to look at are ASDA (Awesome Stock This Year - Bought all my stuff a week earlier than it was out in the store, as well phone up early and request previews), TK Maxx, Tesco - these are the main stores that stock halloween items...



Plus I suggest attending this every year - ScareCON - its run by friends of mine and it is where you need to be!...

Also join this - ScareTour

By being part of this community you will get discounts on once in a lifetime oppurtunities...

Where about are you all based?...

and YES!!!! more UK enthusiasts - 
check out my albums in my profile - this was a few years back....


Ruggerz


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm from California, and yup we have lots of Halloween stores, but alot of the stores have cheap junk or overpriced items. It pays to shop around (especially on the net).

P.S. we may have more stores, but you guys have that cool accent that we all love....I could listen all day!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

SkellyCat said:


> P.S. we may have more stores, but you guys have that cool accent that we all love....I could listen all day!


You sweet talker!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah I just love it when a bloke talks to me with his sexy husky Hull accent...It's way they drop those H's and say can't but pronounce it as the C word (a very rude way of referring to erm lady parts) so manly rofl


Back to Halloween stuff. My 12 year old was doing his zombie walk at school and freaking some older girls out . His friend told the girls he's practising for Halloween and straight away they said "Ooh you live at the amazing Halloween house"...bless em my haunt is pretty humble in comparison to some members, but still it made me smile.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw these two links today, has anybody seen any Halloween stock in Tesco yet?

http://www.marketingweek.co.uk/sect...rs-with-dreamworks-for-halloween-push/3018837.

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE68T20020100930



Tescos groceries has it's Halloween section up though, if any of you are lazy like me and shop online, offers on sweets etc

Some Halloween stuff!
http://direct.tesco.com/q/N.2000607/Nr.99.aspx?rel=external


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I went to Tesco last night and I have to say, it's far better than the website makes it look. I'd already been on the same link you posted and wasn't expecting much, but when you actually go in there it looks far more impressive. I can't tell whether they've missed some stuff in store off the site but there were lots of things I didn't really remember seeing.

I bought a 'wood' sign that says cemetery for a quid, three packs of spiderwebs at a quid each, a witches broom again for a pound, and two packs of halloween shot glasses for a pound fifty each.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Meh, Tescos stock is okay. But ASDA have really gone for it this year. I'm seriously considering picking up the Crystal Ball Fogger...its £15...not bad, but I've already spent about £100 on Halloween decor this year alone. Anyone have experience with it? Whats it like??

Im from Portsmouth. A few houses/buisnesses decorate down here but thats about it.

Im 22, I've always loved Halloween. I guess I've got into it because I've spent alot of time state-side. Been to Florida 7 times, Worked @ Epcot in Orlando. I play my own solo/folk music so I have toured the states twice....just to name a few visits and I guess thats where I've picked up my interest from.

Also as a kid I remember I had this one video of these two children working on a farm (cartoon) and to scare off the crows they built a scarecrow with a jack o lantern as a head....he come alive....had an irish accent and these witches tried to attack the farm. I watched this over and over when I was young. Dont know the name of it now but Im sure that was an inspiration to me!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Ooh... I really want a crystal ball fogger but the prices on ebay go up really fast. I know where I'll be going today then!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

HallowsEveUK said:


> Meh, Tescos stock is okay. But ASDA have really gone for it this year. I'm seriously considering picking up the Crystal Ball Fogger...its £15...not bad, but I've already spent about £100 on Halloween decor this year alone. Anyone have experience with it? Whats it like??
> 
> Im from Portsmouth. A few houses/buisnesses decorate down here but thats about it.
> 
> ...



Hi I bought Asdas cauldron fogger three years ago and its still working perfectly and it was only £15 then so they haven't even upped their prices, these things can be anything up to £70 online, def worth buying. its one of the best Halloween investments I've ever spent on! Most of my other stuff is cheap stuff from Poundland etc, as the stuff only comes out once a year its worth getting lots of silly bits. I add to mine every year.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll attempt to get some pictures on here this year. Mine is a double whammy as my 40th birthday party on 16th has Gothic Horror theme. I'm also doing a ghost walk around and under Southampton walls on the 1st of November, so I'll see if I'm allowed to take some photos of the characters on the night.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Lea32R, so true about the people thinking you're weird! One woman asked me if I was a real Witch lol ...I said errr no but the Husband begs to differ.


I've seen those Snappin Sams sold at Tesco's already being sold for higher prices on Ebay. The amount of times people bid without checking Asda or Tesco's first and end up paying way too much 


carmilla1970, happy birthday for the 16th, hope you have a fab party and a fun time on the Ghost Walk


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you halloween sucks, i have a busy month, I'll be knackered by November! LOL!!


----------



## Sudden (Sep 22, 2010)

im curious, does the UK get the proffesional Haunted houses that are open all of october and charge admission?


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Sudden - I don't know about other areas but I have never seen one. The only place I've ever seen a haunted house was at a proper amusement park, and even then they're more ride than walkaround.

Halloween Sucks - I know what you mean about stuff on eBay. I bought a couple of things from eBay and got lucky, but I also went to poundland and got some cheap stuff, then went to eBay again and saw exactly the same stuff being put on for £1.50 or £2. So it's definitely better to check the stores, then go online, because it's no longer a guarantee that it's cheaper.

Like the foggers as well - I'm going to Asda today to pick up some bits, and I'm excited because someone here said they have foggers for £15. On eBay, exactly the same design is bidding more like £25+!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sudden said:


> im curious, does the UK get the proffesional Haunted houses that are open all of october and charge admission?


Check out this site, they run events around the U.K
http://www.atmosfearuk.com/

They do one in Lancashire called Scare Kingdom
http://www.scarekingdom.com/

List of U.K events
http://www.ivillage.co.uk/travel/seasonal/autumn/articles/0,,605213_702651,00.html

Another list with daytime and evening events (Tulleys Farm)
http://www.halloweenattractions.co.uk/

3 theme parks with Halloween events:
Alton Towers Scarefest http://www.altontowers.com/m-scarefest/content.aspx

Thorpe Park Fright Nights http://www.thorpepark.com/frightnights/

Chessington Halloween Hocus Pocus http://www.chessington.com/plan-your-trip/events.aspx


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

There are a few scare attractions around the UK.

Some that are Seasonal, such as Tulleys Farm that I went to last night (my 2nd year visiting) and its absolutely fantastic.

Other attractions that are permenant such as London Tombs (which can ve very scary) and the London Dungeons.

Other than that, the theme parks such as Thorpe Park, Chessington and Alton Towers try their best and put a few mazes up but nothing on the scale of Halloween Horror Nights etc.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

HKitten, That was me (regarding the foggers). They have the Crystal Ball fogger at asda for £15. I'm debating whether to pick one up or not! Fiancee is already fed up with me buying stuff ha ha.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know if it's just certain stores then HEU, cos I went to Asda today, went through the whole Halloween section and asked a member of staff and they aren't doing foggers


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh damn, that sucks!

I'm in Portsmouth and they definitely have some down here.

Also if you go on the ASDA website they have the cauldrons and crystal balls advertised. Perhaps you could buy one off there?

Where are you located?


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in Milton Keynes  I don't suppose you have a link to where they are on the Asda site do you? I went through it yesterday and couldn't find anything but I'm not very good at navigating huge supermarket sites.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Would you all say that Halloween is getting a little more popular there every year? I have some friends in the UK, and particularly a couple in Leeds, who celebrate Halloween. But I have been meaning to ask them what exactly they find around there to do, if there were public events, or what not.

Lead the charge! lol


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure if this link will work or not 

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...14921923802&aisleid=1214984701067&startValue=

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-esto...e=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=210378

They should work! If not go to www.asda.com - go to Start Shopping and then in the corner where the search option is just type Smoking Cauldron or Crystal Ball Fogger

Hope that helps!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

nightbeasties said:


> Would you all say that Halloween is getting a little more popular there every year? I have some friends in the UK, and particularly a couple in Leeds, who celebrate Halloween. But I have been meaning to ask them what exactly they find around there to do, if there were public events, or what not.
> 
> Lead the charge! lol


Halloween is definitely getting bigger each year. 

As one member said previously in the thread. The sales for Halloween have overtaken the sales for Valentines Day. Which is pretty big news I'd say.

ASDA (owned by Walmart) have started getting more and more decorations in each year. They now have the life size animatronic props, that about 5-6 years ago if you had asked for one you would of seemed like a crazy person!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for that HEU, my mistake was I was searching under Asda Direct, where the Halloween costumes are!

Awesome


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

I dont know if you guys have Aldi stores in the UK but in Australia they are selling fogging machines.


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another UK Halloween lover here too 

Until this year I never really bothered with many decorations as the choice we've had here has been poor. But that's different this year, thanks to Asda! I was really impressed with Wanda Witch, so I had to buy her!. After a quick YouTube browse I found Wanda was made by Gemmy. Wow at some of the other lifesize Halloween items they have available in the USA! 

I bought the Crystal Ball Fogger too.. it's quite cool but unlike the picture on the box, the mist only somewhat fills the inside of the crystal ball and doesn't ooze out the sides. It does look great tho as it lights up.

I got a few bits from TK Maxx, bit pricey tho compared to Asda.

Anyway, my last purchase for this year is the 7.5ft Spider from, yep you've gussed it, Asda which was £35. They didn't have it instore so I just hope it's as good as the picture!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

We do have Aldi, Lyrical! I might have to check to see if they have.

TK Maxx is great for some really nice and original decorating bits arent they, Batley.


----------



## lyrical (Oct 2, 2010)

we dont have "TK Maxx " stores here in australia its only the UK and Ireland


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

Very poor selection of Halloween goodies int he Supermarkets again this year, all cheap party stuff. Asda especially have been woeful. 
Thank heavens for the internet though, I've found some really excellent stuff online!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Yoohaloo,

My local asda has actually be pretty impressive. I don't think its too bad to be honest. I'd say out of recent years this has truly been the best for commercial Halloween items etc.

Of course, us obsessives will always need bigger and better but I still think they've out done themselves.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yoohaloo said:


> Very poor selection of Halloween goodies int he Supermarkets again this year, all cheap party stuff. Asda especially have been woeful.
> Thank heavens for the internet though, I've found some really excellent stuff online!


Hence the reason I make my own big props. You can create it how you want it and it'll be one of a kind..I've started selling the grungy spells bottles I make on ebay as there's not much choice here.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

to be honest, i dont think that Asda is half as good as it was last year....

maybe its just my local store, but its mostly kids cheap masks and facepaints this year... not much by means of decoration.....

anyone "doin up" their house this year, and if so, what ya'll doin to it? im turning my porch / vestibule into a sort of crime scene / bloody asylum if i can think of the best way to do it, so when the TOT's come a-knocking, my evil dead surgeon can scare the life out of them!! [enter sadistic laugh here]


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Im turning my house into a "Haunted Horror Cinema" display

in the three front windows is the concessions stand with strung up arms and hands, along with a heart, a brain and some eyeball popcorn.

The Admissions stand has a Scene Setter skeleton beckoning to you.

The front main window will read Horror Cinema - Now Showing: Your Funeral.

All illuminated by Pumpkin/Skull lights.

In the top bedroom windows are filled by two huge skeleton faces.

Small bathroom window will have a really nice flag that reads Happy Halloween bought from stateside YEARS ago.

Outside of the house will be covered in cobwebs and caution tape!


----------



## 36730 (Oct 11, 2010)

HallowsEveUK said:


> We do have Aldi, Lyrical! I might have to check to see if they have.
> 
> TK Maxx is great for some really nice and original decorating bits arent they, Batley.


Yes! I don't mind paying their prices for that reason, and the fact they'll last for many years too  Here are a few pieces I bought this year from TK Maxx:


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm attempting a Gothic Mansion theme this year, with a creepy kitchen and a graveyard in the front garden. My daughter wants me to decorate the bathroom a la Countess Bathory but the bathroom is too modern really, I'd have to hide the electric shower and chrome cabinet...plus I'm a bit nervous of getting the fake blood/food coluring off the white suite(I did a Psycho shower scene a couple of years ago and it took a lot of bleach to shift the stains)...but if I could find a old iron tub... }


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

The TKMaxx stuff looks cool, but when I had a look online there was nothing. Do you still think its worth a look this week or was the stuff selling out quickly?


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

In my experience T K Maxx put very little online because their stock changes all the time. I got a lovely door sign from there 

For blood in the bathroom, I'm getting gel clings  no mess!


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

They're not so good on wooden doorsthough, as my daughter found out last week! we now have a permanent red stain on her bedroom door that says BEWARE accompanied by dripping blood! Oops!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Good lord! I didn't know they did that. Thanks for that info


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

To be fair it is a cheapy gel cling I think and the doors are satin painted as opposed to gloss painted which may have something to do with it, good job my landlord/lady are friends of mine! LOL!! But we'll be a bit more careful about where we stick them from now on.


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi here are my halloween photos from 2009
they are far from anything on here. if anything make it look quite pitiful 

this year iv brought a few more things to add. if any1 has seen the witch in asda this year iv brought that and the zombi on chains.

iv brought more stuff to go in the yard this year as last year it was the 1st time we used the yard and didnt have much stuff to put in there. anyway here they are.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=337824&id=851330522&l=00b87d166f


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice stuff! really liked it.

check out my recent topic called HELP! I cant decide.... I need some advice people!


----------



## Aluka (Sep 21, 2010)

Helloooo

Just thought id let u no that i went to Poundstretcher yesterday and i must say that their stuff aint too bad!  I got quite a bit. 

They have these really cool stobe lights that shud be for pumpkins but mine wont be goin anywhere near a pumpkin, i have other plans for that!! i got some fingers that glow in the dark that i will be using for my clowns and loads of stuff for my unlucky dips. Most impressive!! And its all 3 for the price of 2. 

Bargain!!!

^0^


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Aluka said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Just thought id let u no that i went to Poundstretcher yesterday and i must say that their stuff aint too bad!  I got quite a bit.
> 
> ...


I imagine a lot of their stuff will end up on Ebay. With rip off, marked up prices. Like most of Asda and Tescos stuff does.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Aluka said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Just thought id let u no that i went to Poundstretcher yesterday and i must say that their stuff aint too bad!  I got quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... good info - I'm off to buy a few bits tomorrow, just have to find the nearest poundstretcher now...
Need to make a high stand to mount the laser on - I want to keep it hidden til 9pm when most of the guests should be pretty hammered - then put some dance music on (yuk !) and get the laser / fog going


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

gurninman said:


> Hmmmm.... good info - I'm off to buy a few bits tomorrow, just have to find the nearest poundstretcher now...
> Need to make a high stand to mount the laser on - I want to keep it hidden til 9pm when most of the guests should be pretty hammered - then put some dance music on (yuk !) and get the laser / fog going


lol @ the yuk at dance music. You sound like my son. 

You can always use these two tracks, has some relevance to Halloween I suppose.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers - might have a gander at those.
Thankfully I have loads of horror-themed music, being a metal fan , but the guests get tired of wall-to-wall Iron Maiden 
I'll have an hour-long section of dance stuff, and an hour of 70s disco to break it all up a bit


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

gurninman said:


> Cheers - might have a gander at those.
> Thankfully I have loads of horror-themed music, being a metal fan , but the guests get tired of wall-to-wall Iron Maiden
> I'll have an hour-long section of dance stuff, and an hour of 70s disco to break it all up a bit


I'm a foo fighters, alice in chains, pearl jam, soundgarden, audioslave, queens of the stoneage, L7 (oh and a few others) fan myself. I do listen to dance when doing the housework or using my treadmill, keeps the pace going.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

All good stuff, I like most things, TBH, but guitar-based mostly.Do admit to liking The Prodigy, too.
L7.... haven't heard them for years - I remember them on The Word


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Never thought about Poundstretcher doing Halloween bits. I'll have to head there a little later on and see if they've got anything interesting in. Probably not knowing my luck but worth a cheeky look!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone UK Halloween'ers on Facebook?

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=790223407

add me


----------



## Aluka (Sep 21, 2010)

LMAO!!!!   

Thats Beat Freakz video is amazing.   

Im crying here and thats not a good look at work!!!!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Aluka said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Thats Beat Freakz video is amazing.
> 
> Im crying here and thats not a good look at work!!!!!


lol it made me chuckle too, mini Michael Jackson


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

gurninman said:


> Hmmmm.... good info - I'm off to buy a few bits tomorrow, just have to find the nearest poundstretcher now...
> Need to make a high stand to mount the laser on - I want to keep it hidden til 9pm when most of the guests should be pretty hammered - then put some dance music on (yuk !) and get the laser / fog going


Dont be fooled by Poundstretcher.

I went there today and picked up three of the Pumpkin "Strobe" lights. They aren't strobe lights. Its literally about 5 orange static lights, they dont flash or anything.

Bit let down but was only £3 so I guess I'll keep em.


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

Wilkinsons has a very respectable selection. I bought a decent skeleton groundbreaker, and there's a lot of other stuff at good prices.

My main worry now is pumpkins. The 'extra large' ones I've seen in Tescos aren't very big at all. I'm in turmoil ... do I buy what's available now, or do I wait for bigger ones that might not come, then I'll end up with nothing.

And as for Halloween music, the only correct answer is the Misfits (classic era only, of course).


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Wilkonsons _are_ very good this year.

They have groundbreakers, real big hanging witches. I bought a great hanging mummy that flashes, shakes and screams for £19.99

I have been very impressed.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Poo!!I missed the groundbreaker at Wilkinsons, I was there two weekends ago, and they only had a few bits>  I might see if they have them next week. I'm chancing on the pumpkins until a bit closer the time, so they don't go manky.


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

We have a big Wilko in Slough, so I'll pop in there later.Off to Reading this morning to find some Iron Fist shoes for Jools


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

carmilla1970 said:


> Poo!!I missed the groundbreaker at Wilkinsons, I was there two weekends ago, and they only had a few bits>  I might see if they have them next week. I'm chancing on the pumpkins until a bit closer the time, so they don't go manky.


is this the one?

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Hallow...cDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg==


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats the one they had at my local Wilko's


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi

i went shopping yesterday and nipped into a large BIRTHDAYS shop and they had loads of halloween stuff in. i was quite surprised just how much stuff they did have in and had quite a few props in and most are now on sale. most expensive was a witch that was £100 but most props were around £20-£30 mark. i came away with a giant skull head which should have been £24.99 but was reduced to £9.99 . also picked up some scene setters.

home bargins have a fair bit of stuff in to. there costumes are really cheap. we have quite a big store here and i spent up in there the other day.

i missed out on wilkos to :-( cause i went in ours the other day and they didnt have much in.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Oooo, I'll have to check a couple of the Birthdays around my way then.

Last few times I went in there though, they didn't seem to have many props. But then I am an early Halloween hunter so they probably hadn't got it all out.

Have to have a search around me thinks!


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

if they dont have any props in ask if theres any larger stores near to you. this birthdays was huge cause they had all costumes in, not just for Halloween either. it was in Rotherham /Sheffield.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah okay!

It's mostly small-ish stores near me. But I'll still definitely have a good hunt around. See if I can find some bargains.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Its funny you say that about birthdays being half off, because last night I had a dream that I went hunting for Halloween props etc and it was all marked down...LOL


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

englishlady said:


> i came away with a giant skull head which should have been £24.99 but was reduced to £9.99.


That's a bit spooky  cos that's exactly what I did today! Only my skull for 24.99 down to 9.99 was from Clintons rather than Birthdays.

I even updated my blog with pictures of it haha


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Just popped to tescos and picked up some great items.

25 piece graveyard set @ £10 which comes with three tomb stones, rat, 5/6 spiders, 2 pillars, spider web, fencing etc.

Set of fingers @ £1

and a faux-wooden Cemetery sign for £1

Bargains!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Snap, I picked up the faux-wood sign at Tesco as well!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Its pretty good, right!?


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

Got my pumpkins today from Sainsbury's. They were £3 each, but definitely the biggest pumpkins I've ever seen in the UK, so I can live with the price. Almost did myself a mischief getting them out of the box.

I think I'm just about done as far as buying props for this year goes. Got about 14 tombstones, 12 skulls, 3 bags of bones, acres of spiders webs, the ground breaker from Wilkinson's mentioned earlier, a crow, a spider that drops down when a loud noise is made, various lanterns, and I've made one of these ...

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2010/07/104-days-til-halloween-bloody-dripping.html

And a few more assorted odds and ends.

My garden isn't THAT big, so I had better stop.

All I need now is about 3 bin bags full of dried leaves, and some twigs and branches ... but that stuff's free.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Ha ha, Such a cool and simple prop! Might have to make one myself


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

me thinks a trip to tescos will be on later ;0) lol my husband is going to kill me.

iv done my back in aswell so i better hope its ok for when the decorations need doing or my hubby is gonna be peed if he has to do it lol


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

oh and i could do with a bit if help 

do any of you use lights outside to light up your gardens for you props ect?
iv seen loads on this site but most are american so i cant really ask there.

what lights have you used outside? i want to get some coloured lighting for this year hopefully green 
last year i uses totally the wrong thing, and it ended up broken by the end of the night. 
so any advice on what to buy would be great 
pretty please


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

englishlady said:


> oh and i could do with a bit if help
> 
> do any of you use lights outside to light up your gardens for you props ect?
> iv seen loads on this site but most are american so i cant really ask there.
> ...


I use par38 spotlights.

Twin (great if you have two props close together, but want different coloured lighting focusing on each prop)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLACK-TWIN-GA...856?pt=UK_Garden_Lighting&hash=item3a5fa53988

Single
http://www.luxurylighting.co.uk/par38-single-spiked-spotlight-1247-p.asp


Bulbs (green good for witches, zombies)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PAR38-Lamp-Bu...6266328?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item45f2cd06d8

Blue (graveyards, spectral)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PAR38-Lamp-Bu...3984879?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item439f36e96f

Red (devil, fire)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PAR38-Lamp-Bu...6266695?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item45f2cd0847

Amber ( I use this on my pumpkin scarecrow)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/80W-PAR-38-ES...6386255?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item3a5f43dd4f











You can also use led finger lights, they're portable, cheap and pretty bright. Great for highlighting tombstones etc. If you buy from ebay be careful because a lot are sold in China although cheaper the shipping times will be slow so you may not get them in time for Halloween.

See this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/91580-led-finger-lights-led-faucet-light.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-X-LED-LASE...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item5640372964

Also I use balloon lights in my giant skull, he'll be part of the 9ft reaper I'm building..this week I'll be making two sodding skeletal hands for him and a giant scythe! ah the joys of Halloween 

My thread with the skull pic http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94011-led-balloon-lights.html

I got mine from here, they're static non flashing ones..the flashing ones get annoying after a while.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10-LED-BALLOO...Celebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item2a084b5cfb


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I just have a few small skull path markers that change colour, from  poundland although they don't seem to have them down here this year and one of my local shops is selling large skulls that change colour too, so I may invest in a couple if they have any left, although they are a bit steep for me at 6 quid each. Can anyone tell me where can I buy artificial spanish moss in the UK, also how do you import photos onto a message on here? I didn't get to take any photos on Sat my party Sat, too busy being hostess, so I'll have to mosey over to my friends/family houses with memory stick in tow and steal theirs!!!:-D


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

carmilla1970 said:


> I just have a few small skull path markers that change colour, from poundland although they don't seem to have them down here this year and one of my local shops is selling large skulls that change colour too, so I may invest in a couple if they have any left, although they are a bit steep for me at 6 quid each. Can anyone tell me where can I buy artificial spanish moss in the UK, also how do you import photos onto a message on here? I didn't get to take any photos on Sat my party Sat, too busy being hostess, so I'll have to mosey over to my friends/family houses with memory stick in tow and steal theirs!!!:-D


I host my images on photobucket, making sure they're resized so they're not huge, then copy the direct link. then all you do is type 









You can select the image link in photobucket and copy and paste that to make it easier.

As for Spanish Moss, I've looked all over the net and can't find it for sale here. It's on Ebay being sold from the U.S though.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok thank you for the Spanish moss tip. As for photos, unfortunately I can't access photobucket or any networking sites on my laptop as they are blocked.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

carmilla1970 said:


> Ok thank you for the Spanish moss tip. As for photos, unfortunately I can't access photobucket or any networking sites on my laptop as they are blocked.


Can you not post it onto your facebook photos and copy the link from there? thats's what I do for mine and they load up fine


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi folks!
Another UK Halloween lover here!

Well I almost had heart failure going into my local Matalan last week. I took hubby as we had gone in there the week before to check out the new halloween dept (they did a massive one last year! - almost half the store!!) and the woman said they would be putting a load of last year's stuff out on sale.
So, in I walked and saw this big table saying 'everything 50p' . I almost wet myself as it wasn't cheap crappy stuff for 50p, no, there were things that started at like £6 (really nice plates) right up to an adult ghoul costume with glowing eyes that was priced at £45!!! I got hubby to run out and grab a trolley and bought like 25 props, lol. Got a giant evil pumpkin man and loads of those garden light changing tombstones and some gothic lights that look like stone and a castle wall 50ft scene setter roll!. Just so much stuff - I kept having to shove my fist in my mouth as I was squeeling so loud with excitement! haha. And, I'm 35yrs old! Hubby has never ever seen me that excited about anything before and luckily he found it cute, not annoying 

So yes, I love Halloween and it will be my third year running. This year it's Twisted Fairy tale theme and I have had to buy so many more specific props, it's cost way too much money and they all take up a whole side of the loft now. Eek. All I am stuck on now is the food as I have no idea what alot of the US recipes are and where you get the stuff from and to be honest, after my Heston Blumenthal style graveyard themed buffet (turned a whole table into an edible scene) last year, which took so much effort and time up (and I stil didnt finish it all in time), I wanted to do as much ready made but yummy food as possible.
Any ideas, throw them my way! lol.


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeez, Piggles. You're lucky!

I'm going to have to head down to my local Matalan tomorrow to see if they have slashed their prices as much.

However, they didnt have much good stuff when I went in there a few weeks back. But I'm thinking I better have a look anyways.

You should post some pictures of your purchases


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oo I know, sorry for my good luck, hehe. (not). I really hope you find some stuff there - it's only recently they had a clearout so good luck!
I have just put it all up in the loft now but will try and take a photo when I get it all out again next week, before I put it up. It's going to take me hours, sigh.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't use facebook or any other networking sites from my computer.


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

just to let you know i went into home bargains today and picked up a 4FT inflatable pumpkin with ghosts inside. it was £15 bargain. id seen it for £30 plus on ebay and other sites.


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

Home Bargains has some decent stuff, I got a bag of bones there the other day.

I'm done work now until November 2, so it's time to go into overdrive and get things sorted. Here's my garden last year ...










This year I've double the gravestones, more skulls, more bones, hopefully more dead leaves, and a few other things ... it's gonna be good.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow, yr garden looks amazing! Yes, I also got a huge skeleton bone set for only £5 from home bargains! was brill! B&M bargains have some cheap stuff in as well. Pound shop does but I bought it all last yr and they don't have much new stuff in. The works r doing bags of blood (cherry syrup) which are great! 
I did get most of my stuff off eBay tho to be honest as was easier. 

Anyone here from Shropshire??


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, great picture!

What's home bargains? I don't think we have those down South.

Went into Matalan but no luck on ANYTHING being reduced....lame 

ASDA are selling Spooky Sugar Puffs though, limited edition for halloween. With purple fruity ghosts, which are delicious!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Think this is the home bargains mentioned

http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/

Store locator:
http://www.tjmorris.co.uk/stores/


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Unfortunately theres only stores within 100 miles of me. Lame ha ha


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi another HELP question lol

what do ou all use to light up your pumkins? normaly i do just do it the old fashioned way with candles, but i was wondering if i could buy some sort of light to put in them. if so do you no what are the best?

thank you all for your help last time


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

HallowsEveUK said:


> Wow, great picture!
> 
> Went into Matalan but no luck on ANYTHING being reduced....lame


so mine isn't the only Matalan that sucks this year! 

Home bargains up here doesnt really have anything in, though it is a really small shop......A few kids costumes, and sweets.maybe the odd cheap decoration....thats about it


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

englishlady said:


> Hi another HELP question lol
> 
> what do ou all use to light up your pumkins? normaly i do just do it the old fashioned way with candles, but i was wondering if i could buy some sort of light to put in them. if so do you no what are the best?
> 
> thank you all for your help last time


Hi! Well 2 options r either tea lights or u can get some small led lights that are battery operated to sit inside. I got some cheap from B&M Bargains.


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

I use about six tealights per pumpkin. It's very bright, they last a long time, and if one goes out, there's still five more.

For me, it's got to be real flame. Part of the whole thing is lighting the candles, seeing them flicker, and the smell of burning pumpkin ... just can't get that with fake lights


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it should always be a real tea-light

But this year my fiance and I have bought some absolutely TINY pumpkins that would probably burn right up with a tea light, So I'm going to by some of those faux-electronic tea lights from ASDA. Think they're £2 for 3....not too bad I guess!


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

im must be doing something wrong because my candles tend to go out really quickly.
iv seen some really large tea lights today so im going to nip back t the shop this week and buy a packet , prob do a little better with those. 
thank you


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

Don't buy the cheap packs of tealights from places like Lidl - they don't last long and you'll be forever replacing them.
We tend to use Partylight ones (just because we already have them), and they last ages.


----------



## badmoonrising (Aug 24, 2010)

Did anyone notice Wanda Witch is already reduced to £50 in Asda? Makes me wonder how much she will be Nov 1st!


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

noooooo really? not impressed  i paid full price for her


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

£50!!! I'm going to snap up that bad boy on 1st Nov.....mwahahaha


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Hows everyones decorating coming along?


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

HallowsEveUK said:


> Hows everyones decorating coming along?


To be honest, I haven't even started and I'm feeling rather stressed about it all 
I have spent the last few days having a major clean and tidy and moved alot of stuff about - as the main room it's in is my workshop/conservatory - so I have 2 huge benches in there, my 6 guinea pigs and a dining table! lol. I have to make room outside in my 3mSq garden for everything and have to hope it doesnt rain! haha. Got loads of stuff to put up and it's all themed and big room scene setter rolls, so it's alot of work.

Anyway, I'm not feeling that great as have had a bug and so am majorly behind. I need to sort out more food ideas as last year I put so much effort into it, but I'm just all hallowed out now (

Maybe someone can advise with my menu? So far I have 16 confirmed and it's rising (eek - there was me thinking noone was coming!lol) Theme is Twisted Fairy Tales - any ideas on 'names' for the stuff or if you think I need more food?? I personally hate pastry stuff so anything greasy is out this year.

Making:-
(Hot)
Thai Fish Pie ('Little Mermaid Pie')
Chilli (Big Bad Wolf's 'Grandma Stew')
Mini toad in the holes (baked Frog Prince??)
Skewered Prawns (?)

(Cold Savoury)
Asparagus wrapped in cream cheese & proscuitto cotto/salmon (witches fingers)
Dates stuffed with walnuts & feta (roaches or giants toes)
Sliced Walnut bread & crusty bread served with:-
stilton & grape (?)
beef fillet slices & mustard (?)
salmon slices & cream cheese (?)

breadsticks/crisps

(sweet)
Halloween cupcakes (Eat Me)
Brain jelly or Panna Cotta


That's all I have for now although I need to get more.
Also got one of those giant cupcakes which I dont want to bake a cupcake in so any other suggestions???

How's everyone else doing with the decs?


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

p.s. what is Wanda Witch?? what does she do?

Re candles..... I have just bought some brill ones from Home Bargains. They take 3xaaa batteries but look and feel like candles and flicker - brill effect and only £1!!! Going to put some in my log burner to give a cosy effect as it will be too hot if we put it on and also handy for places that might be too dangerous to put real ones i.e. up the stairs?


----------



## Yoohaloo (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm aghast at how much of the month has flown by without me realising it. October is Haloween and here we are in the last week. I've bought a couple of decoration bits and pieces and collected some recipes etc but it all feels like I'm preparing for something that's a month away. 

In the past I seem to have had lots of time to read books and watch films to get me in the swing, but things have been so busy at work this year that I've had no time off and my prep time has just vanished.

On the plus side I'm taking this Friday off and going full out then.


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

well for me i have to do everything in 1 day. i have to decorate the front of the house up on sunday morning/afternoon. i cant put anything outside it would get stolen so theres no chance of that. also i cant even put basic things out that dont cost much because they would just get ruined with the weather. i have to hope it doesnt rain sunday. 

so sunday ill be a busy bunny. iv added alot more this year aswell so see how i go on. normaly i dont get to stressed and get it done quite quickly but looking back on old photos i realise i have alot more stuff now than i used to.

iv now got family coming to stay on saturday through to sunday night so iv not got to cater for them all. im not doing anything fancy food wise or doing a party. thats far to much for me to take on with 3 kids and needing to put the decs up on the same day.
hats off to you who do that because i really dont no how you do lol.

ill have to have a think with your naming your food piggles 

right i need to go shopping because family coming so need to get more food in,
spk to you all later xxxx


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

I wait until the 31st. Like snooping for Christmas presents, the surprise is spoiled if you get to see them before the big day. And only having one day to celebrate the dark side adds a little something

I have just about everything ready as far a props are concerned, now I'm onto the pumpkins. I've just printed the patterns out, tomorrow I'll poke the designs and Friday I'll gut and carve them. I have seven to do!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Englishlady (in advance) for any food names!

Nameless - I know, I wish it was like Xmas and we had the following day off after haloween as I would definately always do it on the same day then! 
It's weird how alot of ppl on here (not really UK from what I have seen) have their parties early in October! lol. To me, it's exactly like celebrating Xmas mid December


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I am desperate to start decorating lol  but today/tomorrow (thursday) is my birthday, so my family is coming over and the boyfriend and I will be going out for dinner, so I can't start decorating till friday really. Even then, I can't do too much till the morning of the party because I'll want a shower on the day, so the bathroom can't be decorated till that's been done, etc etc.

We've had some great ideas though, like because we're using the tv in the open plan downstairs to play music from the computer, we're putting my laptop in the cupboard next to the upstairs loo where it will play a spooky effect CD  so anyone going to the bathroom might get a sudden scream in their ear!

One note: I bought the spray on window effects from Poundland recently and gave it a try today. It's rubbish. It's not exactly spray so much as foam, and when I tried to peel the stencil off the window, half the spray foam came with it and half stayed on. Plus, bits of it then dropped onto the carpet, and if you don't get them up real quick then they stain!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oo that's s good idea re laptop in the toilet!! I have a spare one so will see if a can find somewhere to put it. Only prob is we have no plug sockets anywhere near the bathroom at all as when we moved the wall, the builder neglected to put the sockets back, lol. Humm, will have to rig something up I think ....


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm just going to charge up my laptop to the max before we put it in there and just hope it lasts most of the night. We don't have plug sockets either!

A friend of mine works for M&S and she says all their Halloween stuff should be half price from yesterday. They didn't have much when I looked, but they had some food items that looked tasty lol  I'm off to the shopping centre today to try Clintons to see if they've reduced anything yet. My sister knows someone who works in Asda and they've said all their stock will be reduced from midday on Saturday. Don't think I'll bother going though. Really disappointed with Tesco as well - wanted to order a hanging mummy online, but they've been discontinued!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Oo great, thanks for the tip on M&S! it was on my list to pick up some of their shaped crisps as they are yummy and look cool so I hope there will be other stuff cheap as well  hehe.
Yeah, Tescos was pants this year. I got alot of my stuff from e-bay & Matalan (last years stock though as they are nowhere near as big on Halloween as last year!) to be honest and we also have 2 x party shops here so they had alot of stuff as well.

my spare laptop that takes cds only works when plugs in now  - the portable one doesn't have a disk drive and I dont have an external one otherwise that would be brill as it lasts for 7 hours! haha.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

HallowsEveUK said:


> Hows everyones decorating coming along?


I start doing mine on Saturday, I do the rear garden first, then I'll set-up the front garden on Sunday

I finished my almost 10ft Reaper yesterday, had to get the supports right to hold the large skeletal hands I made in place. Pretty much finished making all my props for this year. Just have to spray some expanding foam on my toxic waste barrel and paint it with UV paint. Hard work but I love making my own stuff.

I'll take some pics on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

Just put my garden together, managed to snap a gravestone in half lol  luckily I ended up only needing the others anyway. Now I'm off soon to gather some leaves for the ground!

Also been to M&S, it looks like the 50% is mainly off costumes  but all the food is on 3 for 2, so I got some slime bars, marshmallows, and witches finger biscuits!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

HKitten said:


> Just put my garden together, managed to snap a gravestone in half lol  luckily I ended up only needing the others anyway. Now I'm off soon to gather some leaves for the ground!
> 
> Also been to M&S, it looks like the 50% is mainly off costumes  but all the food is on 3 for 2, so I got some slime bars, marshmallows, and witches finger biscuits!


I've done that!... I'm quite accidental. I just managed to fall over in the garage nearly pulling the reaper on top of me... That'd make a good headline "death by reaper"


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Good luck everyone. Sounds like we've all got alot of work ahead of us.

I started decorating my fiances house on tues for the Party we're having tomorrow and if I do say so myself it looks great. Im so pleased with the work so far.

I'll try and upload some pictures tonight or tomorrow and maybe a walk through video.

I'll try and describe it:

As you enter the front door to the hallway, the walls and ceiling are completely blacked out. We cut up bin bags to black out the walls and then will be hanging creepy cloth from them all away along. Then there is fabric hanging down from the ceiling creating a new sort of ceiling for the blacked out tunnel.

From above we are going to hang a head, streamers etc.

As you walk down the hall to your left (at this point you'll hear screams, moans, music etc) there is the front room, with a bloody sheet covering the doorway with a skull and crossbones on it and a strobe light flashing from behind saying KEEP OUT.

In the front room is some bloody sheets, blow up skeleton on his death bed, x-rays etc.

Further down the hall, out of the tunnel to your left is a hanging mummy thats animated. Then to your right is a wall with stuffed washing up gloves (turned inside out) with blood covering them, so it looks like they're reaching out of the wall....actually really affective.

Thats all we've done so far....so much more to do before tomorrow night

The lighting in the front room and the hall are fireglow red lightbulbs that I picked up from wilkinsons for £1.40 in their home department....really good!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

Aw, I so wish I had a hallway! It would be perfect for my theme 
Instead, I have a terraced house with no garden so ppl have to walk in off the street. I'm still struggling with how to decorate the lounge to be honest as it's supposed to feature Cinderella - eaten by a pumpkin man but I have no idea what to do with the rest of it! It has an exposed brick chimney breast with a log burner but the rest of the room is quite modern and it's small. 
I was hoping to try and do something with a rabbit hole for Alice's Tea Party, but not sure how I can with no hallway. Any ideas?! lol.

On another note, anyone know how to make those red toffee apples??


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Piggles said:


> Aw, I so wish I had a hallway! It would be perfect for my theme
> Instead, I have a terraced house with no garden so ppl have to walk in off the street. I'm still struggling with how to decorate the lounge to be honest as it's supposed to feature Cinderella - eaten by a pumpkin man but I have no idea what to do with the rest of it! It has an exposed brick chimney breast with a log burner but the rest of the room is quite modern and it's small.
> I was hoping to try and do something with a rabbit hole for Alice's Tea Party, but not sure how I can with no hallway. Any ideas?! lol.
> 
> On another note, anyone know how to make those red toffee apples??



You could maybe add a drop of red food colouring to make them extra red.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/13599/homemade-toffee-apples


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

Just to let anyone who has a MATALAN nearby - all halloween items are now 50% off!
I picked up a chopped off leg/foot for 1.50 + a few other bits and bobs - includes costumes - apparently tesco has 50% off its costumes too.


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> You could maybe add a drop of red food colouring to make them extra red.
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/13599/homemade-toffee-apples


Hi! Thanks for this! Might give it a try tonight as bought some tiny baby apples from sainsburys!


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

After a long day of carving, here's my pumpkins for this year ...










From left: Iron Maiden's Eddie, Evil Dead 2 Skull, Sam's Jack 'O' Lantern from Trick r Treat, the Creepshow Ghoul and the Misfits Crimson Ghost.

These ones are for my garden/graveyard. I also did a couple for my cousin's kids (which I do every year) ...










ET ...










And Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter.

With these out of the way, I can relax tomorrow before the big day on Sunday ... unless I see another cool pattern.


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

evening

how are you all? all excited i hope??

sorry i didnt come back on piggles to help out with the naming of your food.

its ended up a very busy couple of day. my mum brought my youngest son back early ( hes been back home visiting family ) because my granddad has been taken into hospital so she needs to see to him. so iv ended up having to rush about doing stuff i was ment to do today before he came back. i was shopping in asda last night and nothing has been reduced apart from wanda the witch.

OH piggles i forgot to answer that for you about the witch. shes a witch that talks and head moves and eyes light up. shes in the position of like shes flying her broom  i love her 

god i cant believe its 9.15pm iv been so busy today and iv been promising my 6 year old son we will do the 6 small pumpkins that i got tonight but dont think we will now so i think its gonna be a morning job now.

iv got family coming up to stay tomorrow so got a house full to entertain and to try and sort the decorations out. excited but sort of not looking forward to it lol.

amazing pumpkins to 

anway i may not get chance to come back on so i just wanted to say......

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL YOU UK HALLOWEENERS


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Those pumpkins are absolutely fantastic. great job!

Englishlady, sounds like you've had a pretty hectic time. Hope all is alright and your decorating is going to plan.

Have a Happy Halloween!!


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is the video from my Halloween party/haunted house, hope you like it! We had a really fun time

http://www.vimeo.com/16337801


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

It's getting dark ...


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Halloween to all my fellow U.K. Halloween fans! It may not be something they normally "do" over here, but I'm an ex-pat Canadian so I do! 

Those pumpkins are amazing Nameless! 

Great vid HallowsEve! 

*Happy Halloween England!*


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a quick snap of my graveyard ...










Lots more to come!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

*Halloween Bash 2010*

Well I had my 3rd Annual Halloween party last night and it was a great success! 
About 80% of guests turned up which was a bonus as I was expecting lots to cancel on us. Lots of party games & fun was had by all! 

Spent 2 weeks putting all the decs up and all day Saturday decorating the Gazebo with the cemetary scene. Some photos attached 

Happy Halloween Everyone

P.s I also popped the big question to my girlfriend of 5 yrs in front of everyone during the party and she said yes  So chuffed now  I was dressed as Beetlejuice & she as a Vampiress! Now you dont see that often!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! I LOVE the Graveyard! Congrats on your news!

BW


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Nameless your Graveyard is stunning! Fab!

BW


----------



## HallowsEveUK (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Halloween everyone! Its been a good'un x


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Well as usual very few people really made the effort tonight and those that did were a good 20 minutes walk away, but in my stupid road, I was the only one who had my house decorated, I swear I'm surrounded by the most boring people in Britain. I need a job so I can move out. Its so depressing... Having said that, after my daughter and I spent the day moping around, I'm glad we went trick or treating, because the ones that did make an effort, were worth seeing. Off on a ghost walk around the old city walls tomorrow night!!! YAYY!!


----------



## englishlady (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

amazing pictures and vid  they are just soooooo fab. 
well done to you all.

i hope you all had an amazing halloween?

for me unfortunaly i could of cried. i spent the afternoon putting the decs up got to 5pm and it just rained and bloody hard.
so i was dragging stuff back into the house. not everything is water proof . so it ruined most of my decorations.
i only do decorations that are childre friendly as most of the kids round here are under 7 and they get scared. 
so i think im gonna be looking in the sales for some new decorations.
iv yet to see if wanda the witch is once shes dried out.


i had around 150 kids tonight, normally have more so think the rain sent them running inside to the warm.

ill oput a link to my pics up but we warned they really dont look good at all. these are what my husband took and he missed alot of my props out 
i didn't get chance to take decent pictures because of the rain.
all the years iv been doing Halloween its NEVER rained its always just been very windy.
im so gutted.] though the kids around here loved what they saw what i could leave out .

anyway heres the link

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=565755&id=851330522&l=bba3e031a0


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

Britishwitch said:


> Nameless your Graveyard is stunning! Fab!
> 
> BW


Thanks! Here's some more ...


















































































My patterns were from Zombie Pumpkins and Jammin Pumpkins, and the spooky jars were inspired by Pumpkinrot. I even had genuine cemetery dried leaves!

We did pretty well as far as kids go. We don't get USA-type numbers around here, but it was more than I can ever remember. The vast majority came in about three big groups. 

The best one was the biggest group, about 20 kids plus parents ... they just stood at the end of the drive in awe/fear for about five minutes. None of them would dare knock at the door, so they sent the smallest kid to do it!

I know my graveyard is small time compared to the American efforts, but I don't think anyone around here has seen anything like it. The only problem now is how I'm going to top it next year ...


----------



## nameless (Aug 17, 2010)

I went to Tesco today and found the 25 piece tombstone set, which was £10, for £2.50. Needless to day, I grabbed a few. If you've got a big Tesco near you, take a look.


----------



## Scry (Oct 22, 2008)

just back from Sainsburys Wigan (75% off Halloween Items) kinda went expecting to find NOTHING but was pleasantly surprised. They had some kids/baby costumes. Eyeball lights for £1+ etc. 

If you have one nearby make sure you visit -


----------

